# Determing full grown size by puppy size?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering how breeders do this? I look on their sites and it says weight now and what their full grown weight should be. So how do you do it? Miya is Maltese/Minature Schnauzer and was born Nov. 1 and weighs 5 pounds, will she reach about 10 pounds full grown? Or will she be smaller? Or will she be bigger lol?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a guesstimate based on the breeder knowing the lines and sizes of the dogs
in the lines. Sometimes they're right on and sometimes not. lol


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Usually if a breeder has been breeding a certain line for a long time, they're pretty close on what the weight/size will be. It not a formual but knowledge and years of experience with their line.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since she is a mix of two breeds, it's pretty hard to predict her adult weight.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think it will be difficult to accurately guesstimate how big your baby is going to get. Chances are though, she'll be bigger than 10 lbs, just because of the mini schnauzer lines. What did the breeder predict adult weight to be? The rule of thumb is to take the weight at 12 weeks and double it and add .5-1lb and that is your adult weight but that is not accurate to go by.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

So I am guessing 10-12 pounds then? Both parents are supposed to weigh about 10 so who knows


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your dog could be the mother's size, father's size, or tiny or much larger. It could look like a Malt, a Schn., some of each, or nothing like either. You have a huge mixture of genes you are working with between the two breeds. There is no predicting.


----------

